# Receptor SDR con NE602 y CMOS y TTL (40M)



## lsedr (Nov 13, 2011)

saludos

necesito que alguien, conforme a sus experiencias, me recomiende algún Receptor *SDR *(Radio definido por sotware) que trabaje en la banda de 40 m.

tiene que ser algo HOMEBREW, hecho en casa, pues lo emocionante es hacer uno mismo los equipos.

quiero hacer un circuito que use el NE602 ademas de algunos integrados CMOS  o TTL que sean de fácil adquisición.

tengo poca experiencia con SDR y por esto pido recomendaciones...


----------



## Vegetal Digital (Nov 13, 2011)

Chusmeaste los de YU1LM? me han dicho que andan bien pero yo todavia estoy renegando con el mío.
Saludos, voy a seguir el tema a ver como te va a vos.


----------



## lsedr (Nov 13, 2011)

Vegetal Digital dijo:


> Chusmeaste los de YU1LM? me han dicho que andan bien pero yo todavia estoy renegando con el mío.
> Saludos, voy a seguir el tema a ver como te va a vos.



saludos amigo
estoy viendo el link


----------



## lsedr (Nov 14, 2011)

hay tantos modelos en esa web que no se cual escoger...

bueno yo iniciaré mis pruebas con este, el TynySDR :
http://www.ecured.cu/index.php/Radios_definidos_por_Software


----------



## lsedr (Nov 16, 2011)

Tengo esta opción también...


----------



## homebrew (Dic 13, 2011)

Hola Isedr el primer circuito es el correcto en su estado mas basico claro esta, con el se puede obtener la señal I+Q desfasadas una de la otra pero con el sa602 no, ese seria mas bien un down converter donde entrarias directo a la placa de conido con una F.I. de valor bajo que dicha placa puede procesar para digitalizar caso de unos 12 a 15 khz .
Andar anda a 1/2 pero no es el correcto para sacarle el maxio de jugo a los programas de sdr.
saludos


----------



## lsedr (Dic 14, 2011)

homebrew dijo:


> Hola Isedr el primer circuito es el correcto en su estado mas basico claro esta, con el se puede obtener la señal I+Q desfasadas una de la otra pero con el sa602 no, ese seria mas bien un down converter donde entrarias directo a la placa de conido con una F.I. de valor bajo que dicha placa puede procesar para digitalizar caso de unos 12 a 15 khz .
> Andar anda a 1/2 pero no es el correcto para sacarle el maxio de jugo a los programas de sdr.
> saludos



gracias por tu opinión


----------



## Vegetal Digital (Ene 5, 2012)

homebrew dijo:


> Hola Isedr el primer circuito es el correcto en su estado mas basico claro esta, con el se puede obtener la señal I+Q desfasadas una de la otra pero con el sa602 no, ese seria mas bien un down converter donde entrarias directo a la placa de conido con una F.I. de valor bajo que dicha placa puede procesar para digitalizar caso de unos 12 a 15 khz .
> Andar anda a 1/2 pero no es el correcto para sacarle el maxio de jugo a los programas de sdr.
> saludos



Hay alguna forma de usando dos sa602 obtener las señales I+Q desfasadas?
No se si "I+Q desfasadas" es el nombre correcto pero se a que te referís cuando decis que el sa602 anda a medias.

Saludos


----------



## lsedr (Ene 5, 2012)

Estoy a la espera de que me lleguen los CI's de New York que los mandé a comprar para hacer el Zeta SDR, para la banda de 40 metros.

y luego voy con el Avala 01


----------

